# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  αγωνια με τροχο γωνιας

## summer

καλημερα,

τροχος γωνιακος ολοκαινουργιος εμεινε στο κουτι του επι ενα χρονο αλειτουργητος, 
εχτες τον εβαλα μπροστα για πρωτη φορα μετα απο ενα χρονο, 
υπερθερμανθηκε μεσα σε πεντε λεπτα και καπνισε λιγο, 
τον ανοιξα και δεν βρηκα τιποτα καμμενο, 
τον εδειξα σε μηχανικο, ουτε που τον ειδε, προφανως δεν θελει να χασομερα με σκυμβαλα, 

τι μπορει να εχει παθει ;;

μερσι,

----------


## lepouras

ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να μας πεις και την μάρκα και τύπο τροχού.
αλλιώς είναι σαν να σου λέω έχω ένα αμάξι και έπαθε κάτι η μηχανή. τή μπορεί να έπαθε?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> υπερθερμανθηκε μεσα σε πεντε λεπτα


 Έχω πάρει τα "φτηνά" (Doit) αυτό ναι μπορώ να το κάψω και σε 3 λεπτά (αλλά ευτυχώς το έχω αρκετά χρόνια) αυτά θέλουν πίεση ίσα με το βάρος τους και όχι πολύ παρατεταμένη χρήση. 
(τα παραπάνω αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το ελάττωμα δεν προέρχεται από το εργοστάσιο)
Στο δικό μου στην παρθενική χρήση του θυμάμαι που είχε μυρίσει λίγο ... (καπνούς δεν έβγαλε αλλά μύριζε έντονα βερνίκι) όμως δουλεύει πολλά χρόνια. Τώρα αν εσύ είδες πράγματι καπνό , τότε κάηκε

----------


## summer

κυριακιδη γεια, αχνοκαπνισε αλλα σου ειπα το ελυσα και δεν ειδα τιποτα καμμενο ουτε μαυρισμενο,

λεπουρας γεια, 1200 βατ ειναι παρκσαιντ τροχος 125, 

στα μηχανηματα αυτα ο αερας βγαινει απο αεραγωγους πλευρικους, καθως δουλευεις το μηχανημα ο αερας που βγαινει χτυπα πανω στο χερι σου, τωρα που το σκεφτομε δεν αισθανθηκα αερα στο χερι μου, κατι εχει σχεση με ομαλη λειτουργια ψυξεως και αερισμου, τι μπορει να ειναι ;; ηλεκτρικο κυκλωμα παιζει ;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πόσα αμπέρ σου τραβάει όταν το δοκιμάσεις στον αέρα? 
Αν έχεις από εκείνα τα συνηθισμένα βαττόμετρα μπρίζας μέτρα τα watt που σου τραβάει στον αέρα (και πόσα αμπέρ) 
Ενδεικτικά από όσο θυμάμαι και κατά προσέγγιση για τροχό 2000W τραβάει περίπου το 1/3 δηλαδή κάπου 700w 
Για τροχό 500w τραβάει στον αέρα 200W 
Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις όσο το ζορίζεις (πάνω στην εργασία με μέταλλα) δεν πρέπει με ευκολία να φτάνει στα ολικά Watt ισχύος ή να τα ξεπερνά. Το πολύ να φτάνει στα 2/3 της συνολικής ισχύος (για νορμάλ ζόρι και χρήση) 
Σπινθηρίζουν τα καρβουνάκια? 
Εν πάση περίπτωση μάλλον κάηκε για να έβγαλε καπνό

----------


## stefos1

Αυτά έχουν 3 χρονιά εγγύηση ....

----------


## summer

stefos, τρια χρονια ναι, παει χρονος που το πηρα, δεν κρατησα αποδειξη, ισως το παρουν πισω και χωρις αποδειξη, θα το ρωτησω, αμεταχειριστο ειναι,

κυριακιδη, τα καρβουνακια δεν σπιθιζουν αν και μερα με ηλιο δεν βλεπεις μικρες σπιθες, παντως τα κυτταξα και ειναι τελεια, ολοκαινουργια οπως και το μηχανημα, μαλλον τα χαλκινα τυλιγματα εχουν ζημια δηλ. περιελιξεις, 10 ευρω για ανταλλακτικα καλα ειναι ;;

----------


## mtzag

Εχω βρει πεταμενους 4 τετοιους γωνιακους τροχους που ειναι καμενη η περιελιξη (γι αυτο τους πεταξανε).
Υπαρχει τροπος να ξετυλιξω το συρμα και να το ενωσω εκει που εχει κοπει ?
Πως κανουνε ενωση σε εμαγιε συρμα που ανεβαζει θερμοκρασιες ? Με clip πρεσαριστο ?

----------


## Papas00zas

> Εχω βρει πεταμενους 4 τετοιους γωνιακους τροχους που ειναι καμενη η περιελιξη (γι αυτο τους πεταξανε).
> Υπαρχει τροπος να ξετυλιξω το συρμα και να το ενωσω εκει που εχει κοπει ?
> Πως κανουνε ενωση σε εμαγιε συρμα που ανεβαζει θερμοκρασιες ? Με clip πρεσαριστο ?


Ναι, ετσι γίνεται, αλλά σκέφτηκες ίσως ότι αν η περιέλιξη είναι καμένη, μπορεί να κανει βραχυκύκλωμα; Καλού κακού δες αν υπάρχουν βραχ/μένες σπείρες μεταξύ τους.
Και αυτό που λες γίνεται αλλά είναι δύσκολο, χώρια που θα πρέπει να τον ξετυλίξεις με το χέρι....κάλο θα βγάλεις....



Summer ακούγεται καλή τιμή το δεκάρι για νέα περιέλιξη-αν υποθέσω ότι εχει γύρω στα 40-50 ευρω καινούριος. Πάντως τέτοια μαγαζιά δεν είναι για εργαλεία.... 
Αλλά μιας και τον έχεις εντός εγγύησης ρώτα για αντικατάσταση-λογικά θα στον πάρουν μιας που το πρόβλημα στο έβγαλε εξαρχάς.

----------


## p.gabr

*Για τους πατεντιάρηδες
*

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...171202&fref=nf

----------


## george7009

Μα καλά έχουν μετατρέψει τον τροχό σε αλυσοπρίονο χωρίς να λιπαίνουν την αλυσίδα ? Με 2-3 καλά κοψίματα θα ζεσταθεί η αλυσίδα με αποτέλεσμα να λασκάρει αρκετά λόγω διαστολής του μετάλου και μετά να βγει από τον οδηγό της με τις οποιεδήποτε μετά συνέπειες . Εδώ στα πριόνια έχει λίπανση η αλυσίδα και πάλι το φοβάσαι ....

----------


## summer

αντικατεστησαν το εργαλειο με καινουργιο, χωρις αποδεικτικα, ευμενης αντιμετωπιση στα λιντλ,

----------

